# coal tipple



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great Travis, how about telling us how you built it?

Jim


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is beautiful one could use it for more things than just coal. Ore, coal, grain, I would like to see pictures of how you built it. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, looking really good Travis. 

Chris


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm working on it guys.....Travis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

why do they call it a coal tipple??? coaling tower???


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Earthquakes make it tipple [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 13 Aug 2011 04:16 PM 
why do they call it a coal tipple??? coaling tower??? _Northern English dialect_ to fall or cause to fall.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

That really looks good. I'd be interested to know what type of wood you used and how you have/plan to finish and protect it from weather.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

why do they call it a coal tipple??? coaling tower??? 


Hehe. My Father-in-law called it the "Temple." Also, the beer company is "Anhydrous Busch" and the moon rockets were faked by "Nassaw."


----------

